# Why am i being ignored



## system_error (Jul 30, 2009)

HI there
I'd like to know why are all my posts ignored? So far, they are simple problems which can be solved but as a student, i have demanding tasks for college. I have been having many computer problems which has affected my homework and studies and how will i be able to keep my work going like this?

Ofcourse i understand that there are many people who need help too and that the staff have limited time, but i see other threads getting answered with either similar or harder and longer problems. Why is it that the people who really need the help here dont get it?


----------



## Mister2 (Aug 29, 2009)

system_error said:


> I'd like to know why are all my posts ignored?


Er, not true:

6 of your threads have been answered but have no acknowledgement from yourself.
4 of your threads have not been answered.

Given your aims, hardware and mix of operating systems I would not feel happy trying to troubleshoot your system without knowing the exact spec.

Of course, it may be that when someone posts a reply they need feedback to continue the thread but they know it ain't gonna happen ...

JMHO


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome aboard. :wave:
Please take note of what Mister2 says.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yet 9 minutes later you posted another question.

It to has an answer.

BG


----------



## system_error (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you.

But certain posts like Vista not being able to start and a computer getting regular timeouts shouldnt be that hard compared to others problems.

The computer which gets timeouts is running windows xp sp3.

And regarding the memory problem, i found that it was only vista and not the RAM which is why i created the topic that vista could not start which recieved no reply at all. And that some irregularities in the motherboard and graphics card caused other OS to not work properly.

And about setting up a parallel system, i was planning to use it as a platform to compile software and graphics.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Since you have posted in Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help please stay with that post and avoid asking similar questions in other forums, on that PC.

BG


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

If you are having problems locating your threads and finding responses, click UserCP in the top left corner of the website. This will tell you if your threads have had any replies. If no replies have happened in the last 48 hours, post a "BUMP" and nothing more.


----------

